# Ordner erstellen



## Guest (27. Sep 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe mal wieder eine kleine Frage: 
Wie kann ich einen Ordner anlegen mittels Java?? 

Eine File zu schreinben ist kein Problem aber wenn ich diese in einem Ordner schreiben will der noch nicht existiert bekomme ich eine Exception. 
Und wie könnte ich das realisieren wenn ich eine File schreiben will, das Prog aber vorher checkt ob der Ordner da ist, wenn nicht ihn anlegt und die File reinschreibt 

Wie macht ihr das??


----------



## SlaterB (27. Sep 2007)

File.mkdir()
File.mkdirs()


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2007)

danke funktioniert


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2007)

jetz is doch noch eine frage aufgetaucht

kann ich auch irgendwie überprüfen, ob der Ordner schon vorhanden ist?

Weil dann müsste ich ihn ja nicht erstellen


----------



## maki (27. Sep 2007)

Du weisst was die Java API doc ist?

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/File.html#exists()


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2007)

ok hat sich erledigt
ich hab ne funktionen file.exists() gefunden, das dürfte mein problem beheben


----------



## Guest (27. Sep 2007)

ich habs nur übersehn ich kenn  die API Doc aber trotzdem 
danke


----------



## gast (3. Okt 2007)

nein er hat die funktion ganz alleine gefunden
und alles was er als hilfe hatte war der link
:applaus:


----------

